# Nippy bitey Tibetan Terrier



## Colo (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi,

We have a five month old Tibetan Terrier, she has been a bit nippy. At first it more mouthing not biting which we put down to teething and really discouraged her when she did it, with a firm no.

But she doesnt like the word no and gets into a frenzy when you stop her and then nips. These were not hard nips until yesterrday when I took a rock from the garden out of her mouth. She walked away, instantly walked back over to me and nipped my arm quite hard, it felt like a revenge nip.

I told her off and did the whole puppy yelp - Im hurt thing. But this doesnt seem to work.

She is also very yappy at people when I walk her and tries to nip the noses of other dogs.

When Im out and she does this we say no firmly and stand in front of her. But nothing seems to work.

So there are two issues - outside with people and other dogs and in the home.

When people visit the house she is a little reserved but soon comes around and loves them. 

I am trying to establish packleader role and she does obey me most of the time but I feel at times in a bit of a battle with her.

Any advice please?


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Without seeing the behaviour I can only comment on what I think is happening. Firstly at 5 months she is still a puppy so will be playful and exciteable. If you get cross and tell her off it is likely to excite her more and make the behaviour worse. The most important thing just now is to be calm and patient. Don't get into a battle with her. Vitally important that you teach her that biting is not acceptable by ignoring it, not by punishing. She is just learning what is acceptable to you and what is not. Turn away, give her NO attention and do something else. Do this consistently everytime. If what she picked up was not harmful, I would ignore that too. Have you tried calling her to you to take things from her or do you go to her? If you go to her it could result in a game of chase which you are unlikely to win. Here's what I did when mine picked up things she shouldn't. First closed all doors/gates etc to contain in as small an area as possible. Then I sat on the floor and called/encouraged dog to come to me. I then fussed the dog and praised for coming to me without paying any attention to the forbidden article. After a couple of minutes of this I was able to put my hand on article while still fussing her so we were both holding it, then I was able to gently take it from her. She still picks up shoes/slippers etc, but brings them to me every time.
Re the outdoor issues, more socialisation is needed but maybe at a gentler pace. For example, if you dog can contain her excitement when she sees a dog 30 feet away, don't assume that she can cope with meeting one face to face. Keep her within her excitement threshold. Gently and gradually is the way. She is very young and still has lots to learn.


----------



## Colo (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks. Yes I do go to her and it does indeed become a game of chase 

I have as much to learn as her. I have had three dogs before but it feels like Im on a learning curve every time. 

Thanks, I will do the ignoreing thing.

But what about out in public? She growls and yaps at people. Should I just turn my back on her? Pick her up?

I read to treat her when she stops yapping but then I worry that she will think Im treating the yapping and growling.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Colo said:


> Thanks. Yes I do go to her and it does indeed become a game of chase
> 
> I have as much to learn as her. I have had three dogs before but it feels like Im on a learning curve every time.
> 
> ...


Maybe she is anxious? Could you try going as close to people as possible without her reacting and treat / praise ie her 'threshold', gradually decreasing the distance you are able to be from people without her reacting until eventually she is able to walk past people without any reaction?

I would not pick her up when she displays these signs as it would, I believe, reinforce her belief that she has reason to be anxious.


----------



## Colo (Sep 7, 2009)

The barking and growling happens at any distance. She can see people across the road and she starts. She even jumps up at home and people that I can hardly see coming she is growling and yapping out. I can't work out if she is anxious or warning people to keep away.


----------



## amway80f (Jul 6, 2010)

Have you got anywhere with the barking? Our tibetan does the same, although she is older and she didn't start doing it until she was about 18months old. we've had trainers and although some of the advice seems to be working, she is still barking at everything every time we go outside the front door and I don't know how to overcome this. Let us know if you've come up with any good ideas!


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

As I understand and what I've seen of them, a pastoral type breed that's probably therefore prone to being reactive. Secondly fair amount of energy and prone to excitement.

So I would suggest you look at some conditioning work to reduce reaction to the things that set this terrier off, as per these threads :

Remedial Socialisation - http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/158018-training-social-humans-dogs.html#post2359496
Working on Phobia - http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/156911-help-needed-traffic-phobia.html

These threads are nice because the OP took trouble to give feedback, so you get an idea of the progress, and timescale involved. As usual tripod's blog on calming crazy canines is worth reading Crazy Canines | Pet Central's Pawsitive Dawgs Blog!


----------



## amway80f (Jul 6, 2010)

thanks for the links Rob, taking a look now!


----------

